# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Trung >  Tour du lịch Huế - Phong Nha – Nhật Lệ 4 ngày 5 đêm

## dulichanhsaomoi

Tour du lịch Huế - Phong Nha – Nhật Lệ
(Thời gian: 4 ngày 5 đêm, phương tiện Ô tô)

Miền Trung- dải đất hẹp nhưng lại chứa ba di sản thế giới: cố đô Huế; vườn quốc gia Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng; dải đất này với bao thăng trầm của lịch sử & ngập tràn những lễ hội tưng bừng, náo nhiệt và rất nhiều đặc sản của miền Trung.
Chương trình chi tiết:

 Đêm thứ nhất: Khởi hành đi Huế 

        19h00: Quý khách có mặt tại điểm hẹn, lên xe Open Bus của Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel  khởi hành đi Huế, nghỉ đêm trên xe. (quý khách có thể lựa chọn đi tàu hoặc máy bay).

        Ngày 01: Thăm Quan Huế  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

    08h00: Xe đến Huế. Xe ôtô đón qúy khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Ăn trưa.
Chiều: quý khách bắt đầu chuyến thăm quan đến Đại Nội (Hoàng Cung của 13 vị vua triều Nguyễn, triều đại phong kiến cuối cùng của Việt Nam: Ngọ Môn, Điện Thái Hoà, Tử Cấm Thành, Thế Miếu, Hiển Lâm Các, Cửu Đỉnh) và Chùa Thiên Mụ cổ kính, xây dựng từ những năm đầu của thế kỉ XVII. Kết thúc chương trình ngày đầu tiên, quý khách về lại khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.
Tối: Quý khách tư do dạo chơi thăm quan thành phố Huế, thưởng thức đặc sản xứ Huế như Bánh bèo, lọc, nậm, khoái, trè hẻm…hoặc ngồi thuyền Rồng nghe Ca Huế và thả hoa đăng cầu may trên dòng Hương thơ mộng.
Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

Ngày 2: Khám phá Huế      (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách tham quan lăng Tự Đức - lãng mạn, trữ tình phản ánh chính cuộc đời của vị vua tài hoa nhưng gặp phải tình cảnh đất nước éo le, viếng đền thờ Huyền Trân Công Chúa, , tiếp tục thăm lăng Vua Khải Định với kiến trúc văn hóa Đông Tây tinh xảo, thăm lăng Minh Mạng vị Vua không những nổi tiếng vì nhiều cung tần mỹ nữ mà ông còn để lại cho thế hệ sau này một khu di tích trên 20 công trình lớn nhỏ.
Quý khách ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Chiều: Sau bữa trưa nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn, 02h30 xe đưa quý khách tham quan và thư giãn tại suối khoáng nóng Thanh Tân với dịch vụ tắm bùn hay tắm hương thiên nhiên, tận hưởng hồ sóng biển để cảm nhận cảm giác tắm biển trên núi, trong làn nước mát, thả mình trên chiếc phao lênh đênh, giữa những đợt sóng biển vỗ rì rầm đưa đến cho du khách cảm giác mát mẻ, vui tươi.
Trở về Huế, quý khách tự do ăn tối, thưởng ngoạn vẻ đẹp Cố Đô về đêm với cầu Tràng Tiền rực rỡ sắc màu.
Nghỉ đêm tại Huế.

Ngày 3: Huế - Thăm lại chiến trường xưa (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, quý khách khởi hành đi Đông Hà, trên đường dừng chân thăm quan thành cổ Quảng Trị, theo đường 9 viếng Nghĩa Trang Liệt Sỹ Trường Sơn, tiếp tục hành trình tham địa đạo Vĩnh Mốc: một công trình vĩ đại - xẻ lòng đất.
Đến Đồng Hới, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Cách Huế 150km về phía Bắc, trên bờ biển Bán đảo bán đảo Mỹ Cảnh.
Chiều & Tối: Quý khách tự do tắm biển, thư giãn tại hồ bơi hoặc tham gia các trò chơi giải trí trên biển Nhật Lệ
Nghỉ đêm tại Nhật Lệ..

Ngày 4: Phong Nha – Kẻ Bàng    (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)

Sáng: Sau bữa sáng tại khách sạn, xe và hướng dẫn viên đón quý khách tại khách sạn đi Phong Nha - Kẻ Bàng, ngược dòng sông Son tham quan động Phong Nha: hang Bi Ký, hang Cung Đình, hang Tiên … và động Tiên Sơn. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng ở Phong Nha.
15h00: Quý khách tập trung tại điểm hẹn, lên xe trở về, trên đường đi dừng chân ăn tối tại TP.Vinh.
    Ngày 05: Về điểm xuất phát
04h00: Xe đưa quý khách về điểm xuất phát. Kết thúc chương trình. Chào và hẹn gặp lại qúy khách.


Giá trọn gói áp cho 01 khách: 2.850.000 VNĐ
(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 25 khách, tour chất lượng cao) 


* GIÁ BAO GỒM:

- Xe du lịch đời mới, tiện nghi phục vụ theo suốt chương trình.
- Hướng dẫn tiếng Việt nhiệt tình, kinh nghiệm theo suốt chương trình
- Phí tham quan các điểm có trong chương trình
- Thuyền nghe ca Huế trên sông Hương + Thuyền tham quan động Phong Nha.
- Ăn các bữa theo chương trình: Điểm tâm tại K/sạn + Ăn trưa - tối tại các nhà hàng.
- 01 nước 0,5l / chai / pax.
- Khách sạn tiện nghi tiêu chuẩn 2*, loại phòng tiêu chuẩn : 2 khách/phòng. 
- Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour.

* KHÔNG BAO GỒM:

- Thuế VAT ,điện thoại cá nhân, ăn uống ngoài chương trình,vui chơi giải trí cá nhân…
* Ghi chú: - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ
CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEWSTARLIGHT TRAVEL
Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội
Điện thoại: 04.3932 0255 Hotline: 0987 303 118 ( Ms Mơ)


NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!

----------

